# OVT Film Scanner & Windows 7



## Perduto (Mar 3, 2010)

Having read recent questions and answers regarding the message - *"General failure in transfer bad info header info. Bad value error."*, I am still at a loss. The scanner is a Zennox film scanner wich comes up in Device Manager as an OVT scanner. It worked OK with Windows XP but I have updated to Windows 7. I have tried to install both 32 and 64 bit drivers. I am told the best driver is installed each time. I am also told the device is working properly. The device comes with Blaze Photo 2. My machine has 6 USB ports. I have tried each one of them and still get the same error message each time. No matter how many times I click OK on the error message, it stays there. I cannot even get rid of it using Task Manager. The only way is to reboot the computer. I have tried launching the software before connecting the scanner - still the same.

I am running out of ideas. Can anyone help?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

These sub-$100 scanners are supremely crappy "image manglers" that are often posted about because of the low quality scans (blurry, bad color, etc), as well as the insane number of complaints about the devices not working with the computer.

Lots of things don't work in Windows 7, either. It probably won't work without new drivers. However, being cheap crap, new drivers are highly unlikely.

These things are sold under at least a dozen or so brands worldwide. Cheap junky things.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uh, *lordsmurf*, I think you forgot to offer some actual advice along with your rant. 

*Perduto*, go to the scanner manufacturer's web site and see if they have a Windows 7 (or Vista) driver. You'll need 32-bit or 64-bit to match your version of Windows.

If there is no 7 or Vista driver, right click on the XP installer (assuming there is a self-installer) and try "Troubleshoot Compatibility." That probably will not work, but sometimes it does.


----------

